# House Mixes



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So I'm a big fan of summer mash up mixes and house mixes, listening to housenation uk podcast on the ipod at the moment which tbh isnt' that bad but also isn't all that great. I quite liked some of the mega mash up mixes by the cut up boys, even seen em (well one of them) a couple of times and twas great. With this information... recommend me some mixes please!


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

If you can get your hands on the May Mixmag cover Cd, it was the Joris Voorn cd, it's got a good selection of house tracks.

Was lucky enough to see him that same month, something like the 4th time I've seen him, but he's definately changed his sound over the last year imo and has easily been the best DJ I've seen in the last year.


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

saw joris voorn btb with someone else who's name escapes me a few weeks back at sankys in manc.

Must say he was awsome and his tunes were banging!


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Ah sankys, a club I've got on my to visit list.

His most recent release, The Secret, which is released under the Cocoon label could be a big tune this summer.


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

> Ah sankys, a club I've got on my to visit list


Sankys is awesome!!

I've been to all the 'super' clubs in Ibiza, but none of them come close!!

I've been going sanks for about 8 years now, a lot has changed but it always changes for the better. I f you go on there website, theres some top video's of the club as there doing it up.

Ryan


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Type it in youtube and see what comes up...can get a website that converts it to mp3...have downloaded some wicked house mixes from there. house mix 2008 is pretty good and house mix 2010...but guess theres a lot of them on there!


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

RyanJon said:


> Sankys is awesome!!
> 
> I've been to all the 'super' clubs in Ibiza, but none of them come close!!
> 
> ...


Dynamite cheers. Got Sub Club, The Arches and Club 69 up here, great venues but always looking at the clubs around the UK to visit. Might need to get a small loan for Ibiza after seeing the prices.

Shame Fabric seems to have gone **** up, or will. Had some class line ups.


----------

